# [SOLVED] Wifi Disabled: Linux Bodhi



## tdb

HP Pavilion DV6000 series notebook.

Did something really really dumb a couple of weeks ago, my wifi had been disabled on my HP / Bodhi notebook.... just clicking around deleting things not knowing I just disabled my Wifi Yes, I can connect via Ethernet but Wifi no. I did the sudo rfkill unblock all but that didn't work. And I ran the rfkill command, this is what I got...


0: phy0: Wireless LAN
Soft blocked: no
Hard blocked:* yes*
1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
Soft blocked: no
Hard blocked: no

Can anyone assist me in getting my Wifi up and running again, please? Thank you.


----------



## wmorri

*Re: Wifi Disabled: Linux Bodhi*

Hi,

Have a look at this page, and follow the wireless help guide. Please post back with your attached folder.


----------



## tdb

*Re: Wifi Disabled: Linux Bodhi*

Thanks wmorri for your assistance.

When I ran the sudo rfkill unblock all command in terminal I got this...

[email protected]:~$ sudo rfkill unblock all
[sudo] password for bodhi32:
[email protected]:~$

*Note:* Not the info I recieved previously, when I did _ sudo rfkill unblock all_

I'll give you all I've done so far just in case I made the matter worse.

------------ ---------------- ------------------- --------------------- --------------------------------

[email protected]:~$ ifconfig
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:1e:68:07:96:5e
UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:65536 Metric:1
RX packets:1140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:1140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:91224 (91.2 KB) TX bytes:91224 (91.2 KB)



[email protected]:~$ iwconfig
wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSIDff/any
Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=0 dBm
Retry long limit:7 RTS thrff Fragment thrff
Power Managementn

lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.


[email protected]:~$ sudo iwlist scan
wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

lo Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning.


[email protected]:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
* Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces [OK}
* Reconfiguring network interfaces... 


[email protected]:~$ rfkill
Usage: rfkill [options] command
Options:
--version show version (0.4-1ubuntu2 (Ubuntu))
Commands:
help
event
list [IDENTIFIER]
block IDENTIFIER
unblock IDENTIFIER
where IDENTIFIER is the index no. of an rfkill switch or one of:
<idx> all wifi wlan bluetooth uwb ultrawideband wimax wwan gps fm
[email protected]:~$




*I read the document in the wirless folder but as far as the wirless program and/or command... what do I do with that? "RUN" it in terminal and post the info via attachment? Do I need to have my notebook connected to the internet via my ethernet cable? Thanks

HP Pavilion
dv6704nr Entertaiment Notebook PC*


----------



## tdb

*Re: Wifi Disabled: Linux Bodhi*

OK. I think I figured it out. Here's the info you requested, without me being connected to the ethernet. Thanks.


----------



## tdb

*Re: Wifi Disabled: Linux Bodhi*

Oops! Wrong computer wireless info. The computer I'm working from doesn't have any issues my notebook that can't conncet to the internet does... got mixed-up. :uhoh:

_Here's the right info from the HP Bodhi notebook._


----------



## tdb

*Re: Wifi Disabled: Linux Bodhi*

Time was of the essence so, I finally figured it out. :grin:

Below the network icons it said: " _Wireless hardware disabled"_

I went into BIOS and realized the _Internal Network Adapter Boot_ was disabled, I *Enabled* it... click & save. Ran the rfkill list command and everything (as it should) said* no*. Entered termianl commands, rfkill unblock all, ifconfig, iwconfig, and after two reboots, my laptop wireless wifi was reconized my router.


----------

